# expat with disability?



## MercyElizaLee (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm wanting to move to my husbands country but not sure if i can with a clearly diagnosed disability like fibromyalgia would any one know if i can?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

yes of course you can.. it might even be easier here for you as help in the home is cheap and plentiful I am not saying it is always good but easy to find. My friend suffers from this and works all over the world


----------



## MercyElizaLee (Jul 30, 2014)

*thank you*

 thank you so much that's very helpful to me and to my Husband


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

I have diagnosed Fibromyalgia and moved here in 2008. It's not an issue to entry. I have found that all the prescription medicines I was taking in USA are available here, without prescriptions, for a much lower cost.
I have yet to find a doctor that actually accepts my Firbromyalgia, so you will have to look carefully for one. I live in a rural city and I believe that is why finding a knowledgeable doctor is so difficult for me. I would think that larger cities have qualified doctors. 
I also continued to stay in contact with my Fibro doctors in the USA after coming here, by emails to doctor's office.
Bring hard copies of all your medical records and especially the records that show your diagnosis of any disease or medical condition, so you can take them with you to a doctor you choose here.


----------

